# Project: Track Bike



## Thomas88 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm in the middle of researching my next project (my last project was 4 years in Formula SAE). What I want to make is an electric track bike with performance equivalent or similar to that of a 600cc sports bike.

I'm a university student so at the moment my budget isn't huge, but my dad and grandfather both want to get in on it too so budget probably isn't overly important at the moment.

The Mavizen bike is very similar to what I want to achieve in respect to both performance and build quality. Attention to detail is very important to me.

My ideas at the moment are to get a sports bike with a blown motor. Twin Agni motors or something similar (still running numbers on power etc). Due to the lower power outputs of electric motors, I think a top speed of 100-120mph is achievable. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Any hints or tips from people that have done similar. Technical discussion is encouraged (I'm an engineering student  )

Cheers!


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Thomas88 said:


> Due to the lower power outputs of electric motors, I think a top speed of 100-120mph is achievable. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Lower how? By *peak* rating, or by *continuous* rating?

Don't forget, ICE is rated by peak, EV is rated by continuous.

In my experience, the continuous output of both (sized appropriately for the same application) is the same, but torque from the electric is much greater and a wider power band.

Have you watched any of the TTXGP races lately? No problem for those guys to hit 120+ MPH, even with one motor.

The motor is merely what is converting the electrical energy into mechanical force. The more electricity you can push into them, the harder they will work.

For example, the WarP13 motor is really only rated about 40-50 HP continuous, but will pound out 750 ft-lbs of torque at nearly no RPM.


----------



## cycleguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Twin Agni's will get you 1/2 the performance of a 600cc sportbike, where is the other 1/2 coming from?


----------

